# Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!



## Koifan83 (21. Juli 2012)

Wer kann mir sagen was ich noch gegen grünes Wasser in meinem Teich machen kann. Er hat ca. 7000 l und wird durch einen Heissner Durchlauffilter mit UV-Klärer gefiltert. Die Kois habe ich schon verkauft, und einen bepflanzten Bachlauf gebaut. Auch habe ich eine neue UV-Lampe gekauft. Hat alles nix gebracht. Das Wasser ist giftgrün und von meinen Fischen sieht man nur gelegentlich etwas. Es sind ca. 20 Goldfische und Schleierschwänze zuzüglich Nachwuchs.( kann ich nicht sehen wie viele das sind) Wollte den Teich schon zuschütten, weil ich so genervt war. Aber dafür waren die fünf Jahre zu viel Arbeit. :?

Schon mal Danke für die hoffentlich hilfreichen Antworten!!

mfg Koifan83


----------



## tomsteich (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo,

dies deutet auf einen Nährstoffüberschuss und kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Zuerst solltest Du kein Wasser mehr vom Dach des Gartenhauses in den Teich leiten. Auf dem Bild sieht es jedenfalls so aus, als ob die Regenrinne dort hin führt.

Generell darf auch bei Starkregen keine Erde aus dem Umland in den Teich gelangen. Ist das gewährleistet (z.B. auch an der Terrasse)?


Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## lissbeth66 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Ich sehe sehr wenig Wasserpflanzen . Vieeeeeel mehr muss her um die Nährstoffe auszutragen .
Die Goldies machen natürlich auch ne Menge sch..... und produzieren dadurch wieder neue Nährstoffe.

Was hast Du an Unterwasserpflanzen drin ?


----------



## Joerg (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Koifan,
das sind zuviel Fische für den Teich.
Der Filter ist für den Besatz unzureichend.
Pflanzen wären für mich erst der zweite Schritt.


----------



## Koifan83 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Mittlerweile sind schon wesentlich mehr Pflanzen darin. Das Bild ist schon über zwei Jahre alt. Eine Unterwasserpflanze, __ Schilf ,Wasserlilien, Seerose und ein Korb mit einer Pflanze von der ich den Namen nicht weiß. (Ist jedes Jahr ein riesen Busch, in dem sich auch die Jungen immer verstecken.

Hab mittlerweile die Erde rundherum abgetragen, und Kiesbeete mit Buchsbäumen daraus gemacht. Man sieht eigentlich nie dass Dreckwasser in den Teich läuft wenn es regnet.

Kann es vieleicht sein dass der Teich zu wenig Schatten hat? Hab deshalb die Seerose in den Teich getan.

mfg Daniel


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hi Daniel,
damit es langfristig funktioniert muss sich ein Gleichgewicht aus Nährstoffentzug- und Eintrag einstellen.
Deine Goldies fressen viel also braucht es Pflanzen die viel aufnehmen.
Heute hab ich wieder Schwimmpflanzen geerntet, damit ich wieder 50% freie Oberfläche habe.

Die UVC ist für den Bedarf zu klein. Danach müssen stark wachsende Pflanzen rein, die die Nährstoffe aus den abgestorbenen Algen verwerten.
Pro KG Futter sollte man 10KG Pflanzen aus dem Teich holen.


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

..pass bloss auf das __ SChilf auf, sonst hast Du bald nur noch Sumpf...


----------



## Harald (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Die Bedenken von Thomas bzgl. des Regenwassers vom dem Schuppendach teile ich nicht. Regenwasser ist praktisch nährstofffrei und kann daher nicht zu Algenwachstum führen. Du solltest nur einen Filter vorschalten, damit der auf dem Dach angesammelte Staub (soll es ja auch bei uns trotz des Schittwetters geben) nicht in den Teich läuft.
Ich denke auch, dass Du Deine Fischpopulation verringern solltest, falls Du fütterst, solltest Du das auf ein absolutes Minimum einschränken.
Ich bin ehrlich, ich halte eigentlich nichts von UV-Lampen, da diese nicht das Nährstoffproblem lösen. 
Vielleicht ist Dein Filter auch nicht effektiv genug.


----------



## HAnniGAP (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hi ich wollte in meinen Teich einige __ Muscheln einsetzen aber mein Wasser ist glasklar  da geht das nicht. Aber bei dir könnte es helfen. Schau aber erst die WW an. Nicht das du Schwermetalle im Wasser hast, die vertragen sie nicht. Und suche auch nach PO4, Nitrat und Nitrit. PO4 ist immer mal wieder im Leitungswasser. Also vorm auffüllen auch das Leitungswasser messen. 
Tipp: Mit nahrstoffreichem Teichwasser blumengießen und mit Leitungswasser/Regenwasser ohne PO4!!! auffüllen.

LG Anni


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Harald,
das mit dem nährstoffarmen Regenwasser kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Zusätzlich können Stoffe eingebracht werden, die in hoher Konzentration giftig sind.
Auch eine niedrige Wasserhärte birgt langfristig Gefahren.


----------



## Harald (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Jörg,
ich wüßte jetzt nicht, welche giftigen Stoffe Du meinst. Diese müssten ja erstmal auf das Dach gelangen.
Bei mir wird bereits seit Jahren der Teich durch Regenwasser aufgefüllt, ich habe noch nie Probleme bekommen. Ich denke auch, Regenwasser ist auch bei natürlichen Teichen der "Auffüller" schlecht hin.
Das bei einem Teich mit Pflanzen und Fischbesatz die Wasserhärte derart in den Keller gehen kann, dass dadurch Probleme auftreten, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Theoretisch mag die Möglichkeit bestehen, in der Praxis aber wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*



Harald schrieb:


> ich wüßte jetzt nicht, welche giftigen Stoffe Du meinst. Diese müssten ja erstmal auf das Dach gelangen.



Hallo Harald,

das ist überhaupt kein Problem - u.a. abhängig von der Luftverschmutzung in Deiner Umgebung. Vielleicht nicht grad so giftig, aber ein einfaches Beispiel für Ablagerungen.


----------



## Harald (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Christine,
bzgl. des Sand/Staubs bin ich voll bei Dir. Um den aus dem Regenwasser rauszufiltern, habe ich vor dem Wassereinlass einen Swimmingpoolfilter gesetzt. Den Sand filtert der gut raus.
Mir ging es auch mehr um die Giftstoffe. Ich kann mir da nicht vorstellen, dass beim Sammeln von Regenwasser eine Konzentration zusammen kommen kann, die für einen Gartenteil gefährlich werden kann.


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Harald,

da überleg mal, warum es (zumindest bei uns) extrem hohe Anforderungen an Filteranlagen in Industrieabgasanlagen gibt....Letztendlich landet das in der Luft und wird durch den Regen wieder niedergeschlagen. Und je nachdem kann das ganz schön heftig sein - ein Stichwort: "saurer Regen". Das Beispiel mit dem Saharasand sollte nur verdeutlichen, was alles runter kommen kann. Das meiste sieht man allerdings nicht mit bloßem Auge.


----------



## Harald (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Christine,
grundsätzlich hast Du ja recht. Mir geht es auch nur darum, dass es nicht grundsätzlich schädlich ist und zum Tod der Fische führt, wenn Regenwasser in einen Teich eingeleitet wird. Es ist sicherlich so, dass unser Regen qualitativ nicht mit dem in industrielosen Gebieten verglichen werden kann, allerdings ist die Schadstoffbelastung auch nicht so groß, dass Fische in einem Teich Schaden nehmen können. Da sind umher streunende Katzen sicher das größere Problem (wie ich letztens noch wieder selbst feststellen musste).


----------



## Joerg (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Harald,
würdest du denn das Regenwasser nach der Filterung auch trinken?
Die Fische müssen ständig darin leben und die Giftstoffe werden dann noch intensiver aufgenommen.

Viele andere Parameter wie PH Wert oder Wasserhärte sind nicht optimal geeignet einen Teich nur damit zu speisen.
Den Pflanzen mag das relativ egal sein, Fische haben höhere Ansprüche, wenn sie alt werden sollen.
In der Intensivhaltung von Speisefischen mag es noch annehmbar sein, wenn die Kiemen geschädigt sind oder das Fleisch belastet ist, solange der Kunde es so kauft.


----------



## Harald (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Jörg,
der Vergleich hinkt, da mein Magen möglicherweise sich erst an das Wasser gewöhnen müsste. Das trifft aber auf das Leitungswasser in vielen anderen Ländern auch zu. 
Leitungswasser ist für einen Teich dann aber auch nicht optimal, ansonsten würde jemanden wohl auch nicht empfohlen, Fische erst nach einigen Wochen in einen neu angelegten Teich einzusetzen. Ich würde ähnliches empfehlen, wenn ich einen neuangelegten Teich nur mit Regenwasser füllen würde.
Du hast sicher recht, wenn Du schreibst, dass Regenwasser nicht optimal ist, Leitungswasser ist das aber auch nicht.


----------



## lollo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*



Joerg schrieb:


> würdest du denn das Regenwasser nach der Filterung auch trinken?


Hallo Jörg,

machen wir das doch nicht alle, nachdem es gefiltert ist?
Denke mal über den Kreislauf des Wassers nach, denn festgestellt ist doch auch, dass sogar Trinkwasser der Versorger gegenüber dem Mineralwasser besser abgeschneidet.

Bei mir wird das gesamte Dachwasser in einer Zisterne gesammelt, und damit fülle ich auch den Teich.


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*



Harald schrieb:


> Leitungswasser ist für einen Teich dann aber auch nicht optimal, ansonsten würde jemanden wohl auch nicht empfohlen, Fische erst nach einigen Wochen in einen neu angelegten Teich einzusetzen.



Lieber Harald,

sorry, wenn ich Dir schon wieder widersprechen muss, aber das wird generell empfohlen und hat nichts damit zu tun, ob der Teich nun mit Regen-, Leitungs-,  Brunnenwasser oder einem Gemisch gefüllt wurde.


----------



## Nori (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

@ Lollo:
Ich habe beide Möglichkeiten, also eine Zisterne und die Dachspeisung - ich verwende aber kein Zisternenwasser, weil es abgestandenes Wasser ist - es sieht schön klar aus und riecht auch nicht, aber das frische Regenwaser vom Dach ist mir lieber (die ersten paar L/m² Regenwasser lass ich weglaufen, aber dann wird der Schieber zum Teich geöffnet, wenn Wasserbedarf besteht). Sollte allerdings mal kein Regenwasser anfallen und der Teich benötigt das Nachfüllen, dann nehm ich Leitungswasser.

Aber um auf das Thema zurückzukommen:
Wegen des Dachwassers wird der Teich bestimmt nicht grün - das hat andere Gründe...



Gruß Nori


----------



## Harald (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Christine,
Du widersprichst mir ja gar nicht ... mir geht es ja auch nur darum, dass Regenwasser bzw. das Auffüllen eines Teiches mit Regenwasser nicht generell verteufelt wird.


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Harald, 

für mich ist die Aussage wichtig "kann Giftstoffe enthalten" - es ist sicher ein Unterschied, ob ich neben dem Kohlekraftwerk wohne oder an der Nordsee. Wobei ich persönlich das Regenwasser trenne - von dem Dach, auf dem der Schornstein steht, geht es nur in die Blumen. Von den anderen Dächern (Gewächshaus etc.) in den Teich oder auch ins Gemüse.


----------



## lollo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> "kann Giftstoffe enthalten" - es ist sicher ein Unterschied, ob ich neben dem Kohlekraftwerk wohne oder an der Nordsee.



Hallo Christine,

das stimmt, der seinen Teich neben dem Kraftwerk hat, bekommt bei trockenem Wetter keine Schadstoffe mit. Diese werden bei Süd-West-Wind dann an der Nordsee abgeregnet. :smoki
Das beste Beispiel ist da dein Link zum Saharasand.

Für mich hat der Teich auch zu wenig Pflanzen.


----------



## Koifan83 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo,
ich fülle den Teich nur mit Regenwasser auf. Habe zei Tausendlitertanks als Reserve da stehen. Sollte ich vieleicht auch mal Leitungswasser nehmen?
Hatte auch schon mal zwei Teichfilter mit UV-Klärer da stehen, und es hat nix gebracht. Ich versuche schon seid drei Jahren den Teich zumindest so klar zu bekommen dass ich meine Fische sehen kann. Deshalb hab ich den Bachlauf gebaut und immer mehr Pflanzen rein, neue Schwämme und UV-Lampen in den Filter, Teilwasserwechsel, Komplettwasserwechsel mit Komplettreinigung und immer wieder das selbe Ergebnis. Giftgrün und nix von den Fischen zu sehen. 
Ich hab sogar schon überlegt ihn zuzuschütten, da man irgendwann keine Lust mehr hat sich als den Kopf zu zerbrechen.

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Harald (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Daniel,
vielleicht solltest Du die ganze Anlage erstmal in Ruhe arbeiten lassen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, in welchem zeitlichen Ablauf Du die beschriebenen Arbeiten durchgeführt hast, sie könnten dadurch kontraproduktiv gewesen sein.
Sollten bei mir die Schwäme mal zusitzen (was aber maximal einmal im Jahr und dann auch immer nur zu Beginn der Saison passiert), spüle ich sie zwar durch, ich reinige sie aber nie vollständig. Ansonsten werden auch wohl die Filterbakterien, die ja die eigentliche "Reinigung" durchführen, komplett ausgewaschen und müssen sich neu ansiedeln. 
Ich gehe mal weiter davon aus, dass Du die Teilwasserwechsel und Komplettwasserwechsel auch mit Leitungswasser durchgeführt hast. Dadurch bringst Du jedesmal frische Nährstoffe in den Teich.
Lass also doch einfach mal Deine Anlage laufen, schränke das Füttern weitest möglich ein und beobachte, was passiert.... Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es, solange die Temperaturen nicht dauerhaft über 25 Grad liegen, schon zu einer Verringerung des Algenwachstums führt.


----------



## Koifan83 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Harald,
ich habe diese ganzen Schritte in den letzten drei Jahren gemacht. Nicht kurz hinter einander. Meinen Schwamm muß ich aller zwei bis drei Wochen sauber machen, weil er zu ist und der Filter dann überläuft. Die Säcke mit dem Grannulat reinige ich dann nicht.(wegen der Bakterien)
Bei den Wasserwechseln habe ich jedes mal nur Regenwasser genommen. 
Ich hab den Teich letztes Jahr komplett in Ruhe gelassen, da ich am Ausbauen war, und da war es genau so. Hab überlegt ob ich noch ein Naturfilter (Vorbecken dicht mit Pflanzen besetzt) baue, und das Wasser dadurch laufen lasse. Keine Ahnung ob das was bringt.War halt ein Gedanke.

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Nori (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Kauf dir nen vernünftigen Durchlauffilter (am besten noch einen Vorfilter dazu) und einen deinem Volumen angepasste UVC-Klärer (18 bis 36 Watt in PL-Technik oder ein 20- 30 Watt TL-Gerät) dazu und in 2-3 Wochen hast du klares Wasser - mit irgendwelchen Druckfilterchen, die mit 3000 Litern schon überfordert sind (vielleicht auch noch mit einer  7 Watt UVC etc.) das kann nicht gut gehen - deshalb kann man aber nicht Pauschalisieren und sagen "Filter und UVC hat auch nichts gebracht" - jeder Teich ist klar zu bekommen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Harald (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teich versinkt in grünem Wasser!!!*

Hallo Daniel,
ich bin im Moment etwas überfragt,woran es bei Dir liegt, dass das Wasser nicht klar wird. das einizige, dass mir noch einfällt, ist, dass Du mehr Pflanzen einsetzen solltest.
Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Du den kleineren Teich als "Pflanzenfilter" einsetzt, durch den das Wasser dann zuerst läuft? Vielleicht bringt das dann etwas. Mein kleinerer Teich wächst im Sommer regelmäßig zu, Pflanzenreste nehme ich aber raus, bevor sie weiter im Teich vergammeln. Im anderen Teich habe ich nur wenige Pflanzen, allerdings den Rand komplett dicht.....


----------

